# TOEFL and Pearson to be Accepted for English Testing from November 2014



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

The Department of Immigration has announced that the *TOEFL* and Pearson tests of English language ability will be accepted for immigration purposes from *November 2014.*

Currently, only the International English Language Testing System IELTS and Occupational English Test (OET) are accepted for the purposes of applying for General Skilled Migration and Permanent Employer Sponsored ENS/RSMS visas.

From November 2014, the following tests will also be accepted:


Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT)
Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic)
TOEFL iBT

The TOEFL iBT is taken via the internet. There are more than 50 test dates each year, and there is a wide range of test locations throughout the world.
The test takes approximately 4.5 hours to complete has the following structure:

Reading: 60-80 Minutes
Listening: 120-180 Minutes
Speaking: 20 Minutes
Writing: 50 Minutes
TOEFL scores are available approximately 10 days after the test date. They can be viewed online, and a hard copy is sent approximately 13 days after the test date. You can specify recipients for your scores to be sent to via an online facility, but this cannot be changed after you have taken the test.

The current cost to undertake the TOEFL iBT in Australia is $240, well under the current cost of IELTS ($330).

*PTE Academic*

The Pearson Test of English Academic is structured as follows:
Speaking and writing: 77 - 93 minutes
Reading: 32 - 41 minutes
Listening: 45 - 57 minutes
Overall, the test takes 3 hours. Results are available within 5 working days, and can be accessed by logging into an online account. It is possible to forward results to institutions via the online account also. This compares favourably with IELTS - results currently take 2 weeks to become available, and there is no online account facility for test takers.
The cost to do the PTE Academic test in Australia is $330 - exactly the same as IELTS. Locations and test dates are less extensive than the TOEFL.

*Which Visas Will Be Affected?*

The new English tests will apply for the following types of visa:

General Skilled Migration, including Skilled Independent Subclass 189
Skilled Nominated Subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored Provisional Subclass 489 
Graduate Temporary Subclass 485 visas.
ENS Subclass 186
RSMS Subclass 187
Business Migration
Distinguished Talent Subclass 124
Former Resident Subclass 151

At this point, the new English tests have not been announced as applying to the subclass 457 visa. This subclass is currently under review and a report is due in July 2014, and it is likely that one of the recommendations would be to accept a wider range of English tests.


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

About time someone stopped this bloody ielts monopoly!



MaddyOZ said:


> The Department of Immigration has announced that the *TOEFL* and Pearson tests of English language ability will be accepted for immigration purposes from *November 2014.*
> 
> Currently, only the International English Language Testing System IELTS and Occupational English Test (OET) are accepted for the purposes of applying for General Skilled Migration and Permanent Employer Sponsored ENS/RSMS visas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

alb said:


> About time someone stopped this bloody ielts monopoly!


Is it true?:cool2:


----------



## aravind033 (May 17, 2014)

Hi Maddy,

Thanks for the post.

Just curious to know if we can write the TOEFL exam now and produce the score in NOV 2014. Will the EOI accepts the test score written before Nov 2014 or they consider it only after the commencement of this new rule from nov 2014?

Thanks
Aravind


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

aravind033 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ...


Usually the limitation is on how old the test report is, so regardless of the date of accepting it ......


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Great news! I have taken TOEFL twice and now I have a reason to take it for the third time. It is very unfortunate, however, to see how many points you are required to get in some sections in order to qualify for 20 points. I realise that 'superior English' is called superior for a reason, but these tests assess much more than just one's knowledge of language. It is a lot about being familiar (in detail) with the format of the test, luck, timing and the assessing person's subjective opinion. There is a reason why the same single individual will have, according to TOEFL or IELTS scores, excellent English on one day and 'just' very good English the next.

Meh, I guess I should not complain. It is a good thing to be able to receive any points at all.


----------



## vinaybhangdia (Nov 13, 2014)

Just curious, whether to write PTE Academic or PTE general ?

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

vinaybhangdia said:


> Just curious, whether to write PTE Academic or PTE general ?
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


PTE Academic


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> PTE Academic


Hi,

How was your PTE? Did you get your scores?

Do you advice me to take TOEFL or PTE?

Regards

Sheeba


----------

